# Nebulizers



## alfonsina (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi - I'm new here and have a snuffles-ridden bun. Vet and I have tried various things and now she suggests a nebulizer. I've been searching and want an ultrasonic one as they are quiet and fast and apparently produce smaller particles of vapor. But -- I am losing my mind trying to select one. I hate just buying a random one guessing that it will work well. Anyone out there with experience in nebulizing a bunner and warnings or recommendations for us? Since I've never used one, I'm trying to picture how to manage a rabbit and the machine at the same time. javascript:emoticon(':?',%20'images/emoticons/confused.gif')Thanks!!


----------



## JimD (Mar 14, 2012)

I constructed a nebulizing chamber for my buns.

I took a large plastic tote container and cut a small round hole in one end near the top, so I could connect the mouthpiece of a nebulizer.
I used a portable nebulizer that we got for my kid's asthma.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 14, 2012)

ray:


----------



## alfonsina (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi -- Thanks! Any recommendations for a brand of ultrasonic nebulizer?


----------



## JimD (Mar 14, 2012)

*alfonsina wrote: *


> Hi -- Thanks! Any recommendations for a brand of ultrasonic nebulizer?




I use a conventional setup.....air compressor & a simple "T" dispenser/mouthpiece.

I think the compressor is a Mini-Mate. I get the mouthpieces at a local medical supply store.



Looks kinda like this....


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 15, 2012)

I too have used a nebulizer like the one Jim posted. We got ours off of Craigslist for $40. They can be extremely expensive (unless you have a human condition that needs it and your insurance will help pay for it) and sometimes require a prescription. Several people sell them on Craigslist when they don't need them anymore.

In fact, I found one on our local CL that is the exact model we used:
http://madison.craigslist.org/hab/2873348307.html
It is the DeVilbiss PulmoMate.

We used it both with a nose cone and in a chamber like Jim did. Our bunny was a tiny little Netherland dwarf with a flat face who did not like the loud noises or being confined. We made a nose cone by cutting off the neck of a plastic water bottle and covering the sharp edge with duct tape. It worked well enough but we found that putting him in his carrier with a towel over it and attaching the nebulizer outlet to the front of the carrier was less stressful. It still was quite loud.

Have you seen this? http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Respiratory/respira_main.htm
It shows how to nebulize a bunny.

I am a bit curious as to how you have come to this course of treatment since you call the disease "snuffles". We usually don't call it that because it is an outdated term that refers to a set of symptoms that can result from a number of conditions, ranging from infection to tooth problems to cancer. Our bunny needed nebulizing because he had a cancer that was putting pressure on his heart and lungs and that caused him to get non-bacterial pneumonia as well as having coughing fits. If your vet is open to using a nebulizer, it sounds like she's on top of things and is current with the rabbit medicine literature. However, using the term "snuffles" would point otherwise. Has the vet done dental x-rays? What are the symptoms?


----------



## Lynsey harry (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi guys 

I have an nebuliser for my bunny and brought f10 does anyone no the solution Ratio ? 
And can I just use tap water ? I’ve attached a pic of which one I have


----------

